# Martin X-150



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmm...unless I'm mistaken, I'm getting the impression that the X-150 is being marketed as the same thing that the X-200 was marketed as years ago: an introductory recurve designed to attract new archers to traditional archery. I do remember seeing an X-100 model offered by Martin back in the mid-1990s, but that was supposedly a relatively low-poundage 'curve for beginners as well. I guess that since the X-200 has become pretty well-known as a relatively inexpensive recurve with a decent reputation, they aren't trying to sell it as a "beginner's model" anymore and are now using the X-100 to fill that slot. At any rate, pretty much any Martin recurve usually winds up being pretty well-liked by most who own them.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

P.S.: If you're just starting out in traditional archery, 45# may be a bit...much to start with for a beginner. You may want to reconsider the poundage you choose to start with---you just might wind up finding yourself a little better off if you go with 25#-35#:wink:


----------



## oldmanperry (Jul 23, 2007)

Alanraw,

Thanks, the more I look at the new X-200 the more it's growing on me, but I'm still undecided. I've handled the older style X-200 and I liked the way it felt. I wish these new models would show up so I could check them out in person.

As for the draw weight, I hear what your saying, but I want to stay above 40# minimum as that's the legal hunting minimum here. I think it should be okay, I may not be too good looking but I'm big.
:darkbeer:
Matt


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

oldmanperry said:


> Alanraw,
> 
> Thanks, the more I look at the new X-200 the more it's growing on me, but I'm still undecided. I've handled the older style X-200 and I liked the way it felt. I wish these new models would show up so I could check them out in person.
> 
> ...


Well, I fully understand your wanting to meet your state's minimum hunting requirements, BUT---there have been _lots_ of guys who came from compound to traditional and thought that either because of 

A.) their size, or 

B.) the weight they were pulling on a compound

that even draw weights of 40# would be "easy" for them. Now I'm not claiming you can't handle it, but in many cases---and this has been shown time and time again---a very light draw weight is perhaps the most conducive to developing good form habits which will in turn lead to becoming a better archer. Remember, many of the higher tech compounds have a let-off, and in many cases, a pretty high let-off (i.e. 60-90#). With a recurve or longbow, there is *none.* And even 40# can, after continuous shooting without having built up those muscles, cause aches which can interfere with both your mental focus and your shot process as well. Not trying to preach to you, nor am I criticizing your desire or choice, but you'll hear _most_ of the more experienced shooters---a number of whom are coaches as well---tell you the same advice I am trying to offer---START LIGHT! There is nothing "sissy", "girly", or "unmanly" about starting off with 20#-35#, and in the long run, I'd be willing to bet you'd be glad you did, especially considering the fact that in the beginning, good form and the basics should be your priority, not how much weight you can handle or meeting your state's legal minimum hunting poundage.

And on a related note, here's an idea that may help you to achieve _both_ goals: get yourself a nice takedown recurve. That way you can start off with a light weight, master the basics, and then, after you've built up those muscles, you can buy a heavier pair of limbs and that way you can meet your state's poundage requirements while still shooting off the same riser you've become accustomed to:wink:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Matt, I'll send you a PM with my PH #. I'll have something for you to try out and get you going. Alan, I got a 30lb'r and a couple of 45lb'rs for him to try out. I 100% agree on starting with a low DW. Spot on brother.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

I am pulling 40# with my compound so when I went with my Martin X-200 I chose #30 lbs. at 28". Since my draw is only about 25" , I'm probably pulling only 24/25#. I don't have any any problem shooting all day long. Good luck - traditional is VERY addicted.


----------



## oldmanperry (Jul 23, 2007)

Alright alright I hear you guys,

Trust me I was never worried about being a sissy or unmanly (I drive a Nissan Altima for Gods sake :embarres: ) I was just trying to be legal. I had read around here some and frequently seen people recommend shooting 15# less than you do with a compound, so I thought if i went over 20# less I should be in the clear.

A take down recurve is not a bad idea from a practical standpoint. From an aesthetic point of view, I have to admit most of them look kind of clunky to me. Part of the reason I favored the Martin over the Bear Grizzly was the slimmer riser/grip. But maybe I should consider going that route for the reasons you listed Alan and then I will have a built in excuse to get something that's more "me" down the road.

Red, thanks as always, I'll be in touch that would be a huge help.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

The X-150 is a nice looking bow, it looks very similar to the X-200 but appears to have more deflex in the riser, which I would think makes it a little more forgiving to shoot. I have shot the X-200 and its a fantastic bow, but ultimately I bought the Hunter. But I also have a lighter Indian Archery Cochise that I bought used from a friend. Which is the route that I would recommend for anyones first trad bow, find a nicely cared for used bow for a lot less money, then upgrade when your ready.

I am not going to say that you can't learn on a 45# (@28") bow, as I am. I will say that there is definately muscle growth with it. My DL is normally a 29" (at least that is what my compound is). but I have found that I comfortably and consistently pull to 30" with it, so I am hitting about 50lbs on it. It can be done, but I would not recommend learning with anything higher than that.

The real thing that I can say isn't that I lacked the strength to pull the bow properly, its that my right hand (sting hand) is getting much stronger quickly. As my strength is coming up, I hook shallower on the string (getting it out onto my finger pads and out of the the crease), which in turn is giving more feel on the string and a smoother more consistent release, which is also allowing me to start shoot well... err uh... better. It has taken 4 weeks of 3-4 days a week shooting just to get to the point that I like my release. I can't say that I would have ever wanted less wieght, as the 45# bow feels wonderful at the draw, just enough that I feel solid at full draw, not so much that I can't hold (or let down) if I need to.

For selecting your draw wieght, I would recommend thinking about 
1) How much time are you going to spend working on it, the less time you are going to spend the less wieght you should pull, as wieght/speed will exagerate form and release issues.
2) How old are you, younger guys (20-30 vs 40-50) muscles will recover faster and likely have stronger shoulders and fewer joint problem to start and hence can start with higher wieghts safely
3) What is your goal, if you are only going to shoot targets you don't need the wieght as 30# will cut paper just as well as 50#, if you want to hunt you have to be legal and ethical
4) What is your budget- if you can afford buying a lighter bow now and a heavier bow later, and of course new arrows to match the spine, then it may be a good idea to do so, if you can only afford 1 bow, then do what you must.


----------



## oldmanperry (Jul 23, 2007)

meesier42,

So you're drawing longer now than you were with a compound? Is this normal? I thought draw length on a recurve was typically a little less than with a compound. Actually I thought it would be the same, but from reading others posts I got the impression it was usually shorter.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

oldmanperry said:


> meesier42,
> 
> So you're drawing longer now than you were with a compound? Is this normal? I thought draw length on a recurve was typically a little less than with a compound. Actually I thought it would be the same, but from reading others posts I got the impression it was usually shorter.
> 
> ...



I can't say "normal", but my guess it that it should be, although most peole will say that I am wrong and you will lose 1-2 inches. With my compound I use a release and a relaxed left arm. Both of these take away from DL. With trad- I use the same anchor point (string corner of my mouth) but now my left arm is straight which adds to DL. With trad my anchor is actually the tip of my middle finger in the corner of my mouth which means the string is little farther back as well

From watching videos and friends shooting, I would say that many people shoot their compounds with too much DL, pulling the string well past the corner of their mouth, or doing as I used to, using the kisser to pull the corner of my mouth back.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*x200*

IMHO I have used a X200 for years and just love it. I shoot a #45 for my 3D and fluflu moving targets. I don't think that you can get a better off the shelf first (or what ever) bow for the money or quality.
It is a little noisy but it can be tamed easily. Again if you are starting I also agree with the other guys that #45 may be a tad too much for starters.
SAMIC (sp? ) has some bows (target bows) for around $125.00 in all poundages. It may be best to start with a lighter bow until you get some muscle memory developed and become used to tradiatonal shooting.
Bob Lee Longbow,
Martin Savannah,
Chek-Mate Longhorn,
Bear Take down, 
Many self bows


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Well hell, you wanna talk about inexpensive starter recurves, here's a model made by Ragim, an Italian company that makes the same recurves that PSE sells in the U.S. under their banner but with different names. I got one of these for a lady friend of mine last year and she loves it. And at that price, I was pretty smiley myself:wink: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ragim-Champion-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

At your draw length, the 62" model should fit you just fine. And by the way, even though you may not like the look of takedowns, I think I remember something said a while back about takedowns being more _accurate..._


----------



## oldmanperry (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay,

Looking into some of these other brands, Samick, Ragim etc. I now have another bow or two that look very tempting. The Chiron Volcano(58") and Spikeman(60"). I love the all natural look if these with the clear glass on the limbs. On leatherwall the Volcano got a very favorable review and is a little less expensive than the Martin's. Any thoughts, comparisons?

As for the Ragim take down on EBAY, Alan, I too have a lady friend that I like making happy. That could be just the ticket to us spending more time together. imp2:

Thanks guys, good input- Keep it coming!


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

I just picked up a Samick Leopard T/D off Eders.com a few weeks back. It was 150 bucks shipped. I got a 50 pound draw. I too was just looking for a starter bow for recreational shooting. I shoot a 70 pound Mathews Q2XL, so figured a 20 pound drop would work. So far I have no problem shooting it, it is smooth and very quiet after I put Catwhiskers on it. I am very happy with it. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's a picture of my Leopard.


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*just a thought...*

There is a person selling new Martin recurves on **** for a lot less than what you'd have to pay in a store. I just got a Martin Serengeti for $255 delivered, this person has 3 or 4 Serengeti's on sale now plus Martin Hunters, Mamba's, x-200 and x-150. 

I have seen 4 other Serengeti's go for between $240 and $340 and the others models are going for great prices also.

I just got mine today (figures I was home all day and it showed up 1 hour after I left for work) I'll let you know the quality. I have read many of the feedbacks and they are all good.

Funny thing is the person is selling them from just outside of Walla Walla, WA...just 15 or so miles down the road.

Josh


----------

